
Show HN: Bit – A fast and easy Python Bitcoin library - ofek
https://github.com/ofek/bit
======
notthemessiah
Am I the only one annoyed by the name? "Bit" isn't very useful or specific,
yet it takes up a pretty big parking space.

~~~
bbcbasic
A parking space in ofek's city though. Feel free to call your project bit too.

~~~
pierrec
That's not really how Python packages work. Public packages need unique names,
mostly because of PyPI, where package names are all on the same namespace.
This can cause some interesting problems:

[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0541/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0541/)

Even locally, all packages are supposed to have unique names (though
virtualenvs can make things nicer).

------
wyldfire
Thanks for testing on pypy and for supporting Python 3! Sometimes it's just a
small set of changes to support python 3 and testing on pypy is awesome, so
thanks!

bit.PrivateKey.get_transactions -- would there be any way to filter these on
transactions since a given block height?

~~~
ofek
Not yet, but limiting by # of confirmations is planned!

------
wbond
Nice to see the project that inspired your recent
[https://github.com/pyca/cryptography](https://github.com/pyca/cryptography)
performance work, ofek!

~~~
ofek
Thanks! FYI, with pyca/cryptography 1.8 using your
[https://github.com/wbond/asn1crypto](https://github.com/wbond/asn1crypto),
Bit's ECDSA signing is >100 usec faster :)

------
bbcbasic
Vulnerable if [https://bitpay.com/api/rates](https://bitpay.com/api/rates)
gets hacked.

~~~
ofek
You don't have to rely on that
[https://ofek.github.io/bit/guide/advanced.html#server-
integr...](https://ofek.github.io/bit/guide/advanced.html#server-integration)

~~~
bbcbasic
I think that relying on it should be the default rather than an advanced
option. Kind of like "locked down by default" that you'd want from a database
that isn't mongodb.

------
aikorevs
So what is real life case for this ?

~~~
delta1
> When I originally went to experiment with sending Bitcoin there were really
> no good choices.

[https://ofek.github.io/bit/guide/intro.html#why-
bit](https://ofek.github.io/bit/guide/intro.html#why-bit)

------
ofek
Version 0.2.0 is out now!
[https://ofek.github.io/bit/community/updates.html#release-
hi...](https://ofek.github.io/bit/community/updates.html#release-history)

------
bedros
bitc would be a better name

using a generic word as name would make it harder for search engine to rank
your site

